

Mining of Massive Datasets - SlimHop
http://i.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds.html

======
binarysolo
This book was used in CS246 -- here's the syllabus in case people were curious
and wanted to follow it in a more class-like structure:
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs246/handouts.html>

------
kyrre
cs246 videos are available at <http://snap.stanford.edu/class/cs246-videos/>,
but the quality is horrible.

------
ejpastorino
Looks good!

Is it available on mobi or epub somewhere?

~~~
powerslave12r
The last time this question was asked:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1984568>

~~~
tomrod
Yes, your referenced link WAS a general comment regarding mobi and epub, which
has evolved a lot in the last two years.

I imagine this book, since it's from CUP, will be available as a Kindle
purchase if not now then very soon. I've been purchasing textbooks for the
Kindle for awhile now. My only complaint is typically the equations are
included as images, so they can be very small.

How I wish MathML were a standard for academic publishing.

~~~
powerslave12r
I suggested that link because it discusses what may work for the parent to get
what he needs right now, instead of speculating a 'kindle version might be
coming soon.'

The formats may have evolved, but I don't see a mobi or an epub version today.
If you have a link, kindly post it.

